

Did your GMail password get leaked? Find out here. - jqueryin
https://isleaked.com/en

======
jqueryin
For the record, I don't believe this impacts custom domains. I did a few
searches on some of my custom domains and they return things like the
following response message:

    
    
        We haven't information about @yourdomain.com

------
jonifico
Quite useful, thanks! It looks like custom domains are in fact not affected.
That's a relief. However, with the vast amount of accounts GMail must have, 5
million accounts seems like a small number. Lucky I wasn't in there.

------
beeskneecaps
Link to the leak source wasn't working for me. Anyone know the source?

------
hnbro2
is this a trojan collecting targets for bots to crack?

